
LimeBike rolls out dockless bike sharing across 8 U.S. cities - Mz
https://venturebeat.com/2017/09/17/limebike-rolls-out-dockless-bike-sharing-across-u-s-cities/
======
brianwawok
South bend checking in.

A few landed in the river which i predicted. Definately seeing some users in
them. Awesome.

Lot of bike hostility here. Even 5% more people biking could help tip the
balance a bunch. Make it a lot safer to bike.

This could be huge.

